# Show me your heavily planted tanks



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Those of you with bunches of plants in with your betta, I'd love to see!
If you could also provide the names of these plants that'd be great.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Can they be fake?


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Can they be fake?


Haha, go ahead!


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Gyarados' 2.5 tank-

-3 lace java ferns,
-duckweed floating on the surface
-anacharis off shoots (my plants died from being frequently handled due to the ammonia spike, but the new shoots lived) 
-cabomba
-1 piece of bogwood with riccia flautians (crystalwort) attached via fishing line as well as 1 anubias nana attached.

I have sand and a larger sized gravel as substrate and a piece of rose quartz in as decoration as well. I'd like to get some microsword under the nana, and I'll probably eventually just remove the gravel entirely. Gyarados loves all the plants, he's a big hider so I try to balance swimming space and natural cover. His bogwood is actually propped up on one end, so he has the ability to hide in the space under it.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> Gyarados' 2.5 tank-
> 
> -3 lace java ferns,
> -duckweed floating on the surface
> ...


I like your tank. Earlier today I was looking at the lacey java ferns and weren't sure how I feel about 'em but they don't look so bad in your tank. :] The duck weed doesn't make it hard for your betta to get to the surface?


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

allikins said:


> I like your tank. Earlier today I was looking at the lacey java ferns and weren't sure how I feel about 'em but they don't look so bad in your tank. :] The duck weed doesn't make it hard for your betta to get to the surface?


Thanks! It took me awhile to warm up to my lace ferns. Where I buy most of my plants they have several varieties that grow in their tanks, and when I said java fern that's what they gave me. I do like it now though. It's very hardy and once in awhile I catch Gyarados resting on a frond.

The duckweed gets thinned out once a week (I give what I take out to a friend who has goldfish, the goldfish snack on it). It'll begin to take over, but I try to keep the surface 50% clear. Gyarados likes the duckweed as well. He's very sensitive to lights, so they help diffuse the light that enters the tank. When he swims to the surface he often ends up around a patch of the duckweed, using it as a cover. I've also heard riccia makes good floating cover, though because of it's mossy nature it takes up more space


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Well, I've only got two plants at the moment (live) and one plastic plant. I'm planning on getting more soon as I have some money for it lol. Maybe circle the log with them  By the way, what supplies should I get for the plants? Right now all I have is a water conditioner/plant fertlizer thing for when I do water changes.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> Thanks! It took me awhile to warm up to my lace ferns. Where I buy most of my plants they have several varieties that grow in their tanks, and when I said java fern that's what they gave me. I do like it now though. It's very hardy and once in awhile I catch Gyarados resting on a frond.
> 
> The duckweed gets thinned out once a week (I give what I take out to a friend who has goldfish, the goldfish snack on it). It'll begin to take over, but I try to keep the surface 50% clear. Gyarados likes the duckweed as well. He's very sensitive to lights, so they help diffuse the light that enters the tank. When he swims to the surface he often ends up around a patch of the duckweed, using it as a cover. I've also heard riccia makes good floating cover, though because of it's mossy nature it takes up more space


I was thinking of getting riccia and making a "lawn" out of it. xD


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Posaune said:


> Well, I've only got two plants at the moment (live) and one plastic plant. I'm planning on getting more soon as I have some money for it lol. Maybe circle the log with them  By the way, what supplies should I get for the plants? Right now all I have is a water conditioner/plant fertlizer thing for when I do water changes.


I really wish I could tell you but you're doing better than me by even having the tank set up at all! xD I'm really new. This is mostly so I can get an idea of what a tank looks like with it all together.
That head, what is it/where did you get it? o.o


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

They have those at my Petco x3

Everyone's tanks look great! ^_^


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

allikins said:


> I really wish I could tell you but you're doing better than me by even having the tank set up at all! xD I'm really new. This is mostly so I can get an idea of what a tank looks like with it all together.
> That head, what is it/where did you get it? o.o


That is Buddha's head  I'm a Buddhist so I thought it fitting. Anyway, I got it at petco for ten dollars o.o Little Guy loves it. They had one of Buddha's full body sitting in meditation too, but I liked the head more.  There's a hole on each side of it (so it looks like a ruin)


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Posaune said:


> That is Buddha's head  I'm a Buddhist so I thought it fitting. Anyway, I got it at petco for ten dollars o.o Little Guy loves it. They had one of Buddha's full body sitting in meditation too, but I liked the head more.  There's a hole on each side of it (so it looks like a ruin)


I thought it was Buddha but I wasn't sure. xD The angle made it look strange to me. But I like it! And I love your bettas name. :3 Little Guy. Eehee. It's also pretty neat that Buddha also acts like a cave


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks  I was trying hard to figure out a good name for him, so I was calling him little guy while I thought. Then I realized I liked the name Little Guy and he is a little guy  
The Ghost Shrimp I have in there like the head too, it has some texture so it's easy for them to grip on it.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

allikins said:


> I was thinking of getting riccia and making a "lawn" out of it. xD


I'd like to do that too! I'd love to get a 5 gallon and have more room for something like that. Maybe a small version of this-
http://media.photobucket.com/image/Riccia Fluitans/galettojm/2IMG_6190.jpg


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

TharBePirates said:


> I'd like to do that too! I'd love to get a 5 gallon and have more room for something like that. Maybe a small version of this-
> Riccia fluitans image by galettojm on Photobucket


That's pretty much what I've been thinking for my ten gallon. I know I want riccia, marimo balls, and hogwart definitely. I'm debating on everything else though


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is a link to my 75 gallon planted aquarium!!... I shoot a video of it and posted it on youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGVbiNlZoyQ

If that don't work try this one!!..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGVbiNlZoyQ

And I will post some good pictures of my betta tank's I have a 20 gal long with fry full of java fern, java moss, amazon sword,,,,


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> Here is a link to my 75 gallon planted aquarium!!... I shoot a video of it and posted it on youtube...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGVbiNlZoyQ
> 
> ...


I LOVE your 75 gallon tank. The little island surrounded by black sand is really neat! The busy nosed plec startled me at first. xD Cute though. Really nice crawfish. :3 I luff it. Can't wait to see your betta tank!


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

Yay! I've got a "sort of newbishly planted" tank! It's 20 Gallons.










Plants:
Hornwort
Couple of Lutea plants
Cambomba (at the back... can't see it in the picture...)
And I think there's an anubias in there too!
Oh, and some Christmas moss tied to the branch tips of the driftwood.
Java moss growing (sort of) on the driftwood in the divided portions


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Last year I had a CRAZY amount of hornwort, but eventually I got annoyed with it shedding and trashed it.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Wow dh thats a LOT of hornwort!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Not what I would call heavily planted But I will be adding anubias+wisteria+more sruface plants soon  Right now I have 2 java ferns, Hygrophelia (sprouts a new set of leaves every week). 

The whole tank:









Closeup of the hygrophelia plant:









Surface plants (pothos + arrowhead) latelely they have been sprouting alot of roots. Plus these plants have "the arial advantage". Easier acess to co2 = faster growth = good ammonia + nitrate removers.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

This is my 4 gallon nano planted tank It currently has my betta , 2 ramshorn snails and a otto.
The plants i have in there are 3 Amazon swords , 1 java fern tied to driftwood , Ludwigia repens and also a marimo moss carpet.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

I don't know that I'd necessarily call it heavily planted but this is my 7 gallon beta tank.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I know I posted the youtube video of my planted 75 gal... Anyway here is a picture of my new 20 gallon long I got for 20.00 dollars im getting everything switched over from the 10 gallon...


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Ashcan Bill said:


> I don't know that I'd necessarily call it heavily planted but this is my 7 gallon beta tank.


What is the plant on the right?



@FloridaBettas: Lookin' good! :]


----------



## Ashcan Bill (May 30, 2010)

allikins said:


> What is the plant on the right?
> 
> 
> 
> @FloridaBettas: Lookin' good! :]



That's a Cryptocoryne Wendtii Red. For me at least it's been a fairly fast growing plant.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks, guys!


----------



## MustardGas (Apr 22, 2010)

My boring ol' tank with the gals!










I have Corkscrew val, Amazon Sword, Hygrophila, some type of Echinodoris, Java Fern, and a stray thing or Moneywort which I took out. Also up top I have a bit of Duckweed (I did a big fat cleanout.. it's coming back quick!)


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

That hygrophila is HUGE. I bought mine at petco. It came in a tube labelled as compacta. Is that the one you have? mine is still small, only 6 inches high but all the stems have sprouted new leaves. Each bigger than the last. Do you do anything special for yours? fertilizers, root tabs, co2, etc?


----------



## JB5 (May 22, 2010)

Not sure its heavily planted but they fill it nicely. Its Java Ferns, Amazon Sword and Anubias. Also the spiral grass in the middle but I forgot the name of it.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My 16 gallon:









Dwarf Puffer tank:


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> Not what I would call heavily planted But I will be adding anubias+wisteria+more sruface plants soon  Right now I have 2 java ferns, Hygrophelia (sprouts a new set of leaves every week).
> 
> The whole tank:
> 
> ...


Where did you get those clips that you're using to hold up your surface plants? And they do fine with their roots just dangling there like that? Also. What is your substrate? I'm interested in getting cories and someone else told me that you have to watch what you get 'cause it can hurt their little whiskers. :[


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

MustardGas said:


> My boring ol' tank with the gals!
> 
> 
> 
> I have Corkscrew val, Amazon Sword, Hygrophila, some type of Echinodoris, Java Fern, and a stray thing or Moneywort which I took out. Also up top I have a bit of Duckweed (I did a big fat cleanout.. it's coming back quick!)


Your tank isn't boring! I like it! Also. It looks like we have the same hood. >.>; What kinda lights did you put in it? The guy at my local fish store is trying to get me to purchase this hood that's like 80 dollars. :[ Also, can yours only handle 2-15 OR 25 watts also? I thought that was confusing.



@Vaygirl: I love both of 'em! the puffer's too cute. :] What is the frilly looking plant in the middle of both of them? Wisteria?


@JB5: Definitely gorg tank. :] Are you using a soil substrate?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

allikins said:


> Where did you get those clips that you're using to hold up your surface plants? And they do fine with their roots just dangling there like that? Also. What is your substrate? I'm interested in getting cories and someone else told me that you have to watch what you get 'cause it can hurt their little whiskers. :[


I bought the clips from petco. They were in the heater section as they are used to hold up heaters. And yes, some species of plants do just fine growing hydroponically. Most bog plants do. I actually bought the arrowhead plant on the terrarium section of petco. They were selling various plants for only $2! will be going back soon. My substrate is just regular aquarium gravel. My cories have been fine with it. I did research on it and many people keep their cories with regular gravel with no problems.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> I bought the clips from petco. They were in the heater section as they are used to hold up heaters. And yes, some species of plants do just fine growing hydroponically. Most bog plants do. I actually bought the arrowhead plant on the terrarium section of petco. They were selling various plants for only $2! will be going back soon. My substrate is just regular aquarium gravel. My cories have been fine with it. I did research on it and many people keep their cories with regular gravel with no problems.


Thanks! :] Do you use anything to feed your plants? Or did ya just plant 'em and let 'em be? Also. >.>; How many gallons is your tank? :3


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

My 10g planted. It was overgrown *solid* with hornwort but I recently snipped it back so that my bettas can actually swim around (although they rarely leave their logs so I don't know why I bothered lol). 

There's also wisteria, anacharis, anubias, green myrio, rotala, microsword, large marimo, and baby marimo in there.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

allikins said:


> Thanks! :] Do you use anything to feed your plants? Or did ya just plant 'em and let 'em be? Also. >.>; How many gallons is your tank? :3


My tank is 10 gallons and I use API leaf zone plant fertilizer.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Fermin said:


> My 10g planted. It was overgrown *solid* with hornwort but I recently snipped it back so that my bettas can actually swim around (although they rarely leave their logs so I don't know why I bothered lol).
> 
> There's also wisteria, anacharis, anubias, green myrio, rotala, microsword, large marimo, and baby marimo in there.


lol at least you made it to where you can see 'em even if they're in the logs. xD I like your baby marimos :3


@Alex09: Thank you thank you thank you for answering my 500 questions.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice tanks!


----------

